# Suicide Squad: Jared Leto plädiert für "Ayer-Cut" des Films



## GoodnightSolanin (22. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Suicide Squad: Jared Leto plädiert für "Ayer-Cut" des Films* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Suicide Squad: Jared Leto plädiert für "Ayer-Cut" des Films*


----------



## Worrel (22. November 2021)

> _Wenn dir eine IP gehört, und du hast den Auftrag deiner Aktionäre, sie zu monetisieren, dann machst du genau das_


Nö. Wenn die Motivation eines Künstler *nur *Geld ist: 


> _"Ich habe mein Leben in Suicide Squad gesteckt. Ich habe etwas großartiges erschaffen. Meine Version ist eine komplexe und emotionale Reise mit einen schlechten Menschen, die weggeworfen und wie Dreck behandelt wurden (ein Thema, das mit meiner Seele resoniert. Die Studio-Version ist nicht mein Film."_


Das hingegen: 

Und damit hat er mich jetzt richtig neugierig gemacht:




__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1420826069939023882

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## GoodnightSolanin (22. November 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nö. Wenn die Motivation eines Künstler *nur *Geld ist:


Fand den Spruch auch fragwürdig, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass das für ihn schlicht ein Argument ist, warum der Release des Ayer-Cuts auch aus Sicht der Aktionäre und des Unternehmens sinnvoll ist. Dass er als Künstler hinter seinem Film steht, ist ja klar, glaube nicht, dass es ihm nach dem von dir auch zitierten Tweet noch groß ums Geld geht.


----------



## derboehsevincent (23. November 2021)

solange der neue cut  jared leto aus allen Szenen entfernt, hat er meinen Segen.


----------

